# Lancaster



## dollymix (21 October 2014)

I've applied for a job in Lancaster. Totally jumping gun as not even been for interview yet (Thursday eek)

But I wondered what Lancaster or surrounding is like for horses? Good livery yards? Competition centres? Cross country courses? Places to hack etc!


----------



## DGIN (22 October 2014)

Hi, I live about 7 miles from Lancaster, there are a few places in Lancaster but im not 100% sure of them. I do know there is EW Equestrian http://ewequestrianservices.co.uk/contact-us.htm. Around me there are quite a few horse places and better hacking, we are near the beach which is fab!! I tend to go to Myerscough or Barton for local competitions but there is also Osbaldeston and a few further afield. There is a livery yard local which has a small practice cross country course but if we want to go to a proper one we go to craven http://www.cravencountryride.co.uk/ its amazing! Get in touch if you would like any more information and good luck with your interview. 

The local riding club have a message board if you fancy taking a look http://www.morecambebayridingclub.co.uk/index.php?p=27


----------



## dollymix (23 October 2014)

This is great thanks. I'll keep note! Incidentally, Craven Country Ride is about 15 mins away from currently ;-)


----------



## Holly Hocks (23 October 2014)

Beaumont Cote were advertising livery last week. They have pretty good facilities as far as I know.


----------



## dollymix (25 October 2014)

Thanks I will look them up.. Do they have a website as I can only find a Facebook page?


----------



## Toast (26 October 2014)

I'm in Lancaster. I've been a livery on Beaumont Cote and its nice! They don't have a website but if you message Kate on the facebook page I'm sure she'll get back to you.The facilities are very good. I'm now on Oakenhead Livery Stables which is very nice too. They don't have the facilities that Beaumont Cote do but I like that the liveries are nice and friendly, it's cheaper than BC, the grazing is fab and the hacking is amazing!
Both are quite close to the Thoroughbred Rehabilitation Centre, just to give you a landmark. 
Myerscough college isn't far to compete and always has stuff going on. BC has an xc course which is open in summer as long as it's dry. You can use it for free if you are a livery and you can pay to use it for the day if you aren't


----------



## dollymix (30 October 2014)

Woohoo got a second interview next week :-D


----------



## FionaM12 (30 October 2014)

Good luck with the second interview! 

There's also Lunecliffe Stables, about 2 miles south of Lancaster near Stodday village, It's a small secluded livery yard, about 12 stables, 24/7 summer turnout and daytime winter. Floodlit arena. PM me for telephone number if you're interested.


----------



## dollymix (30 October 2014)

I will do - thanks!
Not contacting places yet - seems like tempting fate otherwise!


----------

